# Karaoke machines should be banned



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

For the past three days the house next to me and a house across the street have been blaring karaoke at all hours. These Filipino people have absolutely no respect for their neighbors. If this was going on in the states the cops would put a stop to it in a heartbeat. I wouldn't mind so much if any of them could sing but these drunken Filipino guys have voices that sound like chalk slates mating. It is not really singing it is just off tune screaming. I was doing by daily walk at 7:30 this morning and I had to listen to some bonehead screaming off key. Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this?


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

@MrBobo,
I just read your story 'bout the "freeloading". My sympathies are with you.

To remain on-topic: Grievances or "disputes" between neighbors are handled in the local "Barangay-hall". It is like a "town hall". Have you tried visiting the "Barangay-Hall" and filing a complaint there? It is the "Barangay-Captain's" duty to make sure all residents of his/her "Barangay" are living peacefully.

Before going to the barangay hall, have you tried "politely" asking your neighbors to do their karaoke on a certain timeframe like: 8am - 10pm only? 

When I was in the Phil, I experienced situations similar to your, however, I was fortunate that it would only happen once in a blue moon. Do let us know if things work (via this thread).

Mabuhay ka


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Noise Pollution allowed in the Provincial area's*



mrbobo said:


> For the past three days the house next to me and a house across the street have been blaring karaoke at all hours. These Filipino people have absolutely no respect for their neighbors. If this was going on in the states the cops would put a stop to it in a heartbeat. I wouldn't mind so much if any of them could sing but these drunken Filipino guys have voices that sound like chalk slates mating. It is not really singing it is just off tune screaming. I was doing by daily walk at 7:30 this morning and I had to listen to some bonehead screaming off key. Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this?


Hopefully it's just a birthday event or they also have the Karaoke machines if someone passes (usually a tent covering the road) that will last one week and then the machine goes back, even they get sick of all day all night singing it must be some sort of happening, OFW returning to family or from the states, it could last a month.

Usually it doesn't bother me that much but if it does I'll go somewhere else for a break and then close the windows at night turn, it's been chilly at nights so I won't need to run the Air Conditioner.

Good news is that you have the " Police farce" in the Philippine's that can and does work to our advantage. Police state like what we have in the US, thats no fun either, so it's one of those patience issue's. We have motorcycle's flying back and forth in front of the house and I've thought about building a brick wall to block the noise, no mufflers or lack of mufflers, so when it comes to noise pollution there's not much or very little enforcement and to mess with your neighbors.... I wouldn't do it.

My neighbors can't afford a Karaoke machine sometimes in their drink/alway's drunk sessions they sing a cappella and off key even worse... :spit:


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Forget the Barangay Captain ! he has most likely been given a gift to allow the singing!!
if it anything like our barangay captain he rented them the Kareoke machine !!
go to the city hall and complain its the only way to stop it !!


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

expatuk2015 said:


> Forget the Barangay Captain ! he has most likely been given a gift to allow the singing!!
> if it anything like our barangay captain he rented them the Kareoke machine !!
> go to the city hall and complain its the only way to stop it !!


Haha! You got a point there! +1

In the last place I stayed, it was the "Barangay Hall" that provided (rented out) the KARAOKE machine. They usually do this for fiestas, funeral wakes. Longest we heard the music/noise was 3 days. If this is the case, then the captain may ask you to "bear with it until the event is over". If the event is over and it lasts for a week-expatuk2015 is right - file your complaint.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

What all these guys are saying in their posts is the truth and that's what makes it so bad. Little or no enforcement of laws, people just do whatever they want.

There is a cure though that worked well for a friend of mine. This was about 15 years ago on Masbate Island in the town (now city) of Masbate. My friend was a newly retired captain with Swiss Air Airlines. After building his home he found one neighbor on the other side of his 10 foot cement was of the same type you are writing about. Just worthless noisy drunks with a karaoke machine.

After several nights of no sleep due to the music (noise), he went to the authorities and had no luck or help from them. 
So he out-did the noise making drunk neighbors. He took his large, very large speakers out on his patio and each time his idiot neighbors made too much noise, he used an endless loop recording of fighter jets taking off with afterburners lit.

The neighbors after a few days filed a complaint about my friend jet noise and the cops came to his house.
My friend simply told the cops that he was sorry but just like the neighbors like loud, noisy music, in the same way he just loves jets taking off and that it was music to his ears.

Nothing the police could do and in not too long the karaoke loving neighbors quit because the jet noise made it impossible to hear the music.

His idiot neighbors did learn and it was problem solved.

It's true, the majority of people here have not one ounce of courtesy, care, or consideration for anyone and are determined to just do as they please..

In the end, you will have just 3 choices. Ignore it, try something like my friend did, or move.
But I would not suggest confronting these people in any way. Like the American Indians, Filipinos can not hold their liquor. Most will drink until unable to lift a glass or bottle and can be extremely dangerous.


Good Luck and Be Careful!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I ALWAYS bring my Bose Q15 Headphones when I go back there to mom's place in Caloocan....otherwise, I'd Never sleep. Worked well in A/stan too when had to do some "day sleep" shifts back at Leatherneck. those things are "Magic" !


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

mrbobo said:


> For the past three days the house next to me and a house across the street have been blaring karaoke at all hours. These Filipino people have absolutely no respect for their neighbors. If this was going on in the states the cops would put a stop to it in a heartbeat. I wouldn't mind so much if any of them could sing but these drunken Filipino guys have voices that sound like chalk slates mating. It is not really singing it is just off tune screaming. I was doing by daily walk at 7:30 this morning and I had to listen to some bonehead screaming off key. Anyone have any ideas on how to deal with this?


You mentioned in one of your other posts that your wife is an ex-city counselor. She would be able to help you inquire whether your city has one of the many ordinances that sometimes address this issue such as ant-noise, karaoke, entertainment, etc. Many cities in the Philippines do have ordinances for karaoke use.

Also, inquire at your Barangay hall if there is any resolutions/ordinances. Perhaps your wife could help you get one established in your Barangay if none exist.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I especially like the headphones idea. The only one that the noise seems to bother is me. My wife and others in the house are immune to it or maybe they are just used to it. In any event the noise had stopped. I am hoping that it was an anomaly and there just happened to be two families that had "special occasions" three day occasions at the same time. If it starts up again I will pursue it at the barangay level.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know many Filipinos that hate the loud music too. But even they know there is nothing you can do. I was discussing it with some college students, around the tagay, and he said it was just Filipinos 'expressing their freedom'. I let him know that in the US we also have freedom. The freedom to enjoy your music, and the freedom not to hear the neighbors music. Here, they have no concept of common courtesy.

I gave him the same example they taught us in Civics, in high school: your freedom to swing your fist ends where my nose begins. (stupid but true)

I had a loud neighborhood - multiple houses. So I moved. I asked around for an area that was foreigner quiet, not Filipino quiet... only foreigners know what that means ha ha

I was tempted to buy a sound system and crank up the bagpipe music ha ha But I moved to the city for peace & quiet People in the city have jobs and need their sleep!


----------

